# arrematada por X



## brainstorming

Olá a todos,

Como se diz em inglês "arrematada por" no seguinte contexto?

Em 1759, foi decidida a construção de um novo templo, em alvenaria de pedra. Segundo o historiador X, a iniciativa coube a W e ao coronel Z, ricos senhores de minas. A obra foi *arrematada por* Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira e Teodósio Martins.

In 1759, people decided to build a new temple of stone masonry. According to the historian X, it was an initiative of W and the colonel Z, wealthy mine owners. The work was ?? by Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira and Teodósio Martins.

Obrigada desde já


----------



## Carfer

_'Bought out in an auction' _é a única coisa que me ocorre. Também não consegui encontrar nenhum termo claramente equivalente na terminologia inglesa dos leilões.


----------



## coolbrowne

Não creio que se trate de leilão, mas de arrematar no sentido de _acabar_:





brainstorming said:


> In 1759, a decision was made to build a new temple*,* in stone masonry. According to the historian X, it was an initiative of W and the colonel Z, wealthy mine owners. The work was *finished* by Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira and Teodósio Martins.


Cuidado com os artigos definidos. São bem mais raros em inglês, onde são usados para o seu fim específico, ou seja, para estabelecer certa característica única da entidade afetada. Em particular, nunca se usas antes de uma referência a uma pessoa bem definida (ao contrário do uso em Portugal e grande parte do Brasil).


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> Não creio que se trate de leilão, mas de arrematar no sentido de _acabar_


 
É bem possível, de facto. Pareceu-me tão óbvia a arrematação que nem pensei duas vezes. Mesmo assim, parece-me um pouco estranha a forma de dizer. Não há nenhuma referência ao início da obra para se falar da sua conclusão. E, se era só para dizer por quem foi construída, havia outras maneiras de o fazer. Bem... o eterno problema do contexto.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Eu entendi de foma um pouco diferente porém que se aproxima da que o Carfer entendeu. A impressão que tenho é que Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira e Teodósio Martins ganharam a concorrência/licitação para a construção do templo.


----------



## brasileirinho

Eu e minha mania de não ler bem o texto, inicialmente cheguei à conclusão que se tratava de um leilão, mas ao ler a resposta de *coolbrowne *refleti melhor e com o apoio do dicionário vi que arrematar tem sentido de finalizar, na primeira entrada, antes mesmo de se mencionar _leilão_.

fonte
Caldas- Aulete
arrematar1 (ar.re.ma.tar) 

v.td.
  1  Finalizar; REMATAR: Sempre arremata suas cartas com uma mensagem de paz. 
  2  Dar remate, acabamento em: A costureira já arrematou o vestido.


----------



## Archimec

Inclino-me para partilhar da opinião de Carfer e de Goodview.
Tentativamente, "the construction contract (a obra) was awarded to X and Y." (the successful bidders).


----------



## brainstorming

Obrigada pela ajuda de todos.

Também não me pareceu que neste contexto o sentido de "arrematar" fosse "terminar". Por isso coloquei a questão no fórum.

Acho que a sugestão de tradução de Archimec é a melhor.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eu concordo con Coolbrowne. O Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira e o Teodósio Martins seriam os _*mestre-pedreiros* que arremataron a obra_. No _contexto arquitectónico_ é o _único senso possivel_. *É o senso original da palavra aínda moi viva no léxico da cantaría (travalho da pedra) na Galiza e no norte de Portugal*. 
Não houve cualquer leilão nem adjudicação por concurso como hoje em dia. No século XVIII os _mecenas_ que se nomeam no texto (os donos das minas) encarregaban a obra a quem eles _escolhiam a vontade_, neste caso estes mestre-pedreiros.
Não há outra possível interpretação desde o meu ponto de vista.


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> Eu concordo con Coolbrowne. O Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira e o Teodósio Martins seriam os _*mestre-pedreiros* que arremataron a obra_. No _contexto arquitectónico_ é o _único senso possivel_. *É o senso original da palavra aínda moi viva no léxico da cantaría (travalho da pedra) na Galiza e no norte de Portugal*.
> Não houve cualquer leilão nem adjudicação por concurso como hoje em dia. No século XVIII os _mecenas_ que se nomeam no texto (os donos das minas) encarregaban a obra a quem eles _escolhiam a vontade_, neste caso estes mestre-pedreiros.
> Não há outra possível interpretação desde o meu ponto de vista.


 
Neste momento não pendo nem para um lado nem para o outro, uma vez que, objectivamente, a frase não nos dá elementos suficientes para determinar o sentido. Mas, para ser sincero, continuo inclinado a não descartar os motivos que me levaram à minha posição inicial. Hoje em dia, efectivamente, a arrematação pressupõe um leilão, um concurso. Mas recordo-me de quando era mais jovem ouvir dizer '_arrematar'_ no sentido de conseguir ficar com uma obra, ficar encarregado dela, quando havia outros interessados. Não quer dizer que tivesse que haver necessariamente um leilão com lanços e que a obra fosse entregue a quem fizesse o preço mais baixo. Bastava que houvesse vários interessados nela e o dono da obra escolhesse um, fosse qual fosse o critério que o levava a decidir assim (o que diz o XiaoRoel não é, portanto e neste aspecto, contraditório com o que afirmo). E continuo a estranhar que se fale em '_arrematar_' no sentido de '_finalizar_' quando nada na frase se refere à progressão temporal da obra. Se dissesse _'A obra foi iniciada por Fulano e arrematada por Cicrano_', compreendia. Mas não diz. Fala em '_arrematada_' quando poderia ter dito simplesmente _'a obra foi realizada/construída/ etc... por Fulano_'. Simplesmente não me soa bem, mas também é verdade que o sentido pode ser realmente o de '_concluída_'.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tem na conta que arrematar segue a dia de hoje a ser vocabulário própio da construção em pedra na Galiza e no norte de Portugal (aquí segue-se a edificar em pedra granítica). Este é um dado para mim significativo nesta questão.


----------



## andlima

Acredito que seja possível conseguir uma tradução que respeite tanto o sentido proposto pelo Carfer (isto é, Manuel e Teodósio foram aqueles que adquiriram o direito de construir) quanto o do Coolbrowne (isto é, Manuel e Teodósio concluíram a obra). Penso em algo na linha de "A realização da obra coube a Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira e Teodósio Martins".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Essa tradução recolheria as duas interpretações. Tá bom.


----------



## brainstorming

Carfer, dizes que "Neste momento não pendo nem para um lado nem para o outro, uma vez que, objectivamente, a frase não nos dá elementos suficientes para determinar o sentido". O contexto para mim também não é muito elucidativo. Também acho que a ideia não é de conclusão.


----------



## brainstorming

Gostei da sua sugestão, Andlima.

Estou a pensar traduzir como:

The execution of the work was up/went/was given to Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira and Teodósio Martins.

ou então:

Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira and Teodósio Martins were assigned to/charged with executing the work.

O que ficará melhor neste contexto?


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> Tem na conta que arrematar segue a dia de hoje a ser vocabulário própio da construção em pedra na Galiza e no norte de Portugal (aquí segue-se a edificar em pedra granítica). Este é um dado para mim significativo nesta questão.


 
Não contesto, aliás até no resto de Portugal se usa o termo, embora mais frequentemente na variante _'rematar_' (aliás não há uma lenda, que, se bem me lembro, o Alexandre Herculano verteu nas '_Lendas e Narrativas_', sobre o remate da abóbada do Mosteiro da Batalha?).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tambén na Galiza escoitam-se as duas variantes com a- e sem ela. Na minha variante dialectal (Rias Baixas) empregamos muito o /a/ protético, mas no resto da Galiza é maioritária a forma sem /a/.
Hoje vou ler o Herculano. Grande idéia!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

coolbrowne said:


> Não creio que se trate de leilão, mas de arrematar no sentido de _acabar_:Cuidado com os artigos definidos. São bem mais raros em inglês, onde são usados para o seu fim específico, ou seja, para estabelecer certa característica única da entidade afetada. Em particular, nunca se usas antes de uma referência a uma pessoa bem definida (ao contrário do uso em Portugal e grande parte do Brasil).



I found this article on The New York Times:

'(...) It’s ‘Gen. John Smith’ but not ‘architect John Smith.’ In most cases, it’s simple enough just to give the description after the name — ‘John Smith, an architect in New York.’ (...) : ‘Frank Gehry, an architect’ would make us seem clueless. In those cases, we often use the description before the name, with ‘the’ — ‘the architect Frank Gehry.’ It provides the description without either seeming overly obvious or resorting to the false-title construction.” (...)'
fonte


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> Não contesto, aliás até no resto de Portugal se usa o termo, embora mais frequentemente na variante _'rematar_' (aliás não há uma lenda, que, se bem me lembro, o Alexandre Herculano verteu nas '_Lendas e Narrativas_', sobre o remate da abóbada do Mosteiro da Batalha?).



"Remate de uma abóbada" e "arrematar uma obra" apesar do sentido geral ser de terminus não são exactamente a mesma coisa.

O mistério da abóbada (tal como está julgava-se impossível de ser construida) é como é que foi colocada a "pedra de remate" ou seja "o cunho da abóbada", "a pedra de fecho" . Esta designação é igualmente usada para as pedras de fecho ou de remate ou cunho de um arco ou ongiva.

"Arrematar" aqui é terminar a obra.

Xioel : aqui não se trata do processo de construção em sí, antes da empreitada ("contrata" en español).


Brainstorming :

Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira and Teodósio Martins were assigned to/charged with executing the work.

O que ficará melhor neste contexto?     Esta ! 

ou esta:
Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira and Teodósio Martins took charge of the executing the works. 

Just because it's not a normal commercial enterprise, there is advantages to the one that does the work (absolution and remission of sins, higher rank in the "Patron's celebration committee ", etc)    

or even 

"Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira and Teodósio Martins were placed in charge of the works completion."


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> "Remate de uma abóbada" e "arrematar uma obra" apesar do sentido geral ser de terminus não são exactamente a mesma coisa.


 
Bem, mas concordará que rematar a abóbada, colocando-lhe o remate, o cunho, significa também terminá-la. É a última pedra que se coloca, creio eu, e aquela que dá solidez à abobada ou ao arco, sem a qual estes cairão logo que os suportes sejam retirados. Neste sentido, não vejo muito bem onde esteja a diferença entre _'rematar uma abóbada_' ou _'arrematar/rematar uma obra_'. Em ambos os casos trata-se de acabá-las, só que no caso específico da abóbada terminá-la equivale a colocar-lhe o remate (que, aliás, certamente se chama assim por ser o elemento final da obra) enquanto nas outras obras haverá muitas maneiras de finalizá-las.
Agora, evidentemente, um substantivo não descreve exactamente a mesma realidade que um verbo, nisso estamos de acordo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Xi_a_o_Ro_el : aqui não se trata do processo de construção em sí, antes da empreitada ("contrata" en español).


Não compreendo o que você me quer dizer. Logicamente a empreitada será anterior à construção. Eu nunca afirmei o contrário, mais bem era o que estava a afirmar.


----------



## brainstorming

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas/Thank you all for the answers. Também aprendo sempre imenso aqui no forum como os membros e gosto muito disso.

Vou traduzir como:

Manuel Gonçalves de Oliveira and Teodósio Martins were charged with executing the work.


----------

